# ** introducing quinnie von jagenstadt **



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's a few pictures of our 9 week old girl Quinnie (Blue Girl from Q-Litter Post).
She's showing very nice promise at a young age.*

*Quinnie von Jagenstadt **
(VA Natz vom Land Mecklenburg x 2X SPTZ. V Leri Michaela)*
*** PEDIGREE ***






































****************************************************************


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She's beautiful congrats!!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

She's beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Congrats, great looking pup!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks!
She's a real corker...VERY full of herself!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she looks like a little spitfire,,and very cute to boot


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's gorgeous! And seems very impressed with her good looks- so cute


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Sooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

Great coloring!


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous !


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Gorgeous.. interested in sending her to me?
lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Beautiful puppy and loved the tugging!!!!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks!
Quinnie will be leaving this week to live with my friends Lena & Erik in Denmark. 
Hopefully we will see her back in Florida when she is older with her schutzhund title and breed survey.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's a few of Onja with Quinnie and their Mom Mikka.*


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Great coloring!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

:wub:


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*Here's some picture updates on Quinnie, she's 15 weeks old. *


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Cuuuute!!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

love it! she's beautiful


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

You can just tell she has personality!


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

holland said:


> You can just tell she has personality!


Agreed! There's just something about her!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

My favorite


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh God she is stunning! Looks like very selfconfident!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Thank you all for the kind words.
Quinnie is a little spark plug....VERY full of herself and VERY out going. 
I hope she will mature well and be a part of our breeding program in the future.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She does seem to have a big attitude in a little body! Gorgeous girl and I like her name


----------

